# almost an ounce



## geonorts (Feb 1, 2010)

melted my collection of buttons together to get this nice large button at 28 grams, planning to get a bit over an ounce then re-refine and cast into an ounce bar, this has been my collection of cpus and various sound, video, etc cards


----------



## nickvc (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice, nothing like the feel of your own hard earned gold.


----------



## glorycloud (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice!

8)


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 1, 2010)

ah baby...


----------



## dick b (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice job! Look at that dimple smile. 8) 
dickb


----------



## EDI Refining (Feb 1, 2010)

Curious do you ever go metal detecting? 
I was watching a youtube video of a lad from Australia, he had a collection of over 1000oz of Au found from metal detecting. 
:shock:


----------



## geonorts (Feb 2, 2010)

P3M said:


> Curious do you ever go metal detecting?
> I was watching a youtube video of a lad from Australia, he had a collection of over 1000oz of Au found from metal detecting.
> :shock:



hi i have bought a metal detector and have plans to use it problem is where I live the nearest good goldfield is over 1000km away. There is meant to be some gold close by (Adelaide Hills for anyone that knows where i am talking about) but I have yet to find any and not the quantity you mentioned. Central Australia or western Australia is most likely where that amount most likely came from. One day tho :roll:


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 3, 2010)

Once I saw something somewhere about some gal doing detecting on some salt lakes in australia... dont know where it was exactly...


----------

